# My First ED Confirmed!



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

JimD1 said:


> I would also search for Denver round trip to Paris or Munich. I just did and it didn't help, however. Sometimes going into one city and out of another adds cost. You could fly Ryan Air or something within Europe pretty cheap. It would be a hassle so unless the savings were large it wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> June is peak season and you're booking early while the airlines are optomistic they will sell their seats.


With the Lufthansa deal you don't pay until about a month before departure, so if any last-minute special fares come up I'll jump on those...


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Itinerary looks perfect - need an additional driver for all those terrible roads?


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oooh, Nurburgring, I'm jealous! As for Paris, what I did was head to the hotel with the luggage, drop it off with the bell desk, and then brought the car to TT-Car for dropoff. Then you can take the train back to the city and it might get on a boat sooner.

For Versailles, I want to add on something to J-Man's comment. At the train station, I was able to buy a 'package' from the ticket counter, which had train fare, admission, and headset rental. When we got to Versailles, we walked past the huge ticket line and got to go right in. You may want to look into this.

Lastly...


> M - June 7, 2010 - 136km (1.75 hours)
> Pickup vehicle at BMW Welt
> BMW factory tour / museum
> Neuschwanstein
> Stay in Fussen, Germany


I hate to be a bubble burster, but you may not get to see the castles that day. Even if you had the first Welt appointment, after the 2.5 hour factory tour and 2 hour drive to Fussen, it's getting late in the day and you may miss an english speaking tour. This is exasperated by the peak season crowds, and the walks to the castles themselves. It's still a beautiful area to stay in, but you may not be seeing Neuschwanstein that evening. (If you have time to catch the first tour on Tuesday, however, that would work out great).


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Gorgeous ride. Congrats, and enjoy the ED!


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

T-32 days until delivery! Thankfully lease rates improved for May as well, and saved me ~$30/month!

Finishing up hotel reservations and adding international services to the iPhone...

Didn't feel like going with black/aluminum interior again, so I revised the specifications:

*2011 BMW 328i xDrive M-Sport Sedan*
Space Gray Metallic
Oyster and Black Dakota Leather
Light Burl Walnut Trim
M Sport Package
18" M Light Alloy Star-spoke wheels 
Value Package (Leather, Heated Seats, & iPod)
Moonroof
Xenon headlights

-Michael


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice choice on the interior, I am a fan of the wood trim myself.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Especially with the light oyster interior, the wood just looks "right". :thumbup:

Wow, the wait is killing me.....I'm sure waiting for re-delivery is going to be even worse!



BMW Power said:


> Nice choice on the interior, I am a fan of the wood trim myself.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> T-32 days until delivery! Thankfully lease rates improved for May as well, and saved me ~$30/month!
> 
> Finishing up hotel reservations and adding international services to the iPhone...
> 
> ...


That's a great color combo for the sedan. I was also pleased to see the leasing terms improve for May. Although, the money factor is still much higher than it historically has been. Oh well - nothing we can do about it now!


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks - it'll be a bit more luxurious than my existing combo.

The MF will probably be the last thing on my mind as I'm tearing around the Nurburgring next month! 



the J-Man said:


> That's a great color combo for the sedan. I was also pleased to see the leasing terms improve for May. Although, the money factor is still much higher than it historically has been. Oh well - nothing we can do about it now!


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Flying to Germany tomorrow! Then delivery bright and early Monday morning!

Yes, photos from the Welt will be posted here within the 12 hour limit :thumbup:

-Michael


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

At the Welt now - delivery in 45 minutes! :thumbup:

-Michael


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Obligatory photos (before 12 hours)!




























On our way to Fussen now!

-Michael


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> Obligatory photos (before 12 hours)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats - you will love Fussen and the castle area - wish I had stayed around there longer than 1 night.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Just flew back yesterday - trip was incredible. Here's a few photos from the trip:

Some other cars at BMW Welt:

























Neuschwanstein Castle shot:









Another EDer at the Neuschwanstein parking area:

















Along the road in Switzerland:

















At the top of Fluela Pass:









The Ring:









Another EDer (Ant118) at the Blau Ecke in Adenau:









The Nurburg Castle:









Drop off in Paris:









-Michael


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

All photos from the trip including high-res images are located at:
http://www.dirosafamily.com/v2/v/album0/2010/Europe/

User: bimmerfest
Pass: bmw

-Michael


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

As of this morning, booked on the Selene Leader - departing Bremerhaven on 7/8 and arriving in California on 8/4!

-Michael


----------

